

I'm working on a database of TV scripts (currently 706 shows and 30,000 scripts) - alias_unknown
http://www.springfieldspringfield.co.uk/tv_show_episode_scripts.php

======
gee_totes
I hate to be negative, but the formatting of these scripts make them
unreadable:
[http://www.springfieldspringfield.co.uk/view_episode_scripts...](http://www.springfieldspringfield.co.uk/view_episode_scripts.php?tv-
show=against-the-wall&episode=s01e05)

Are these even scripts? Or just subtitles?

~~~
Casseres
Agreed. I checked a few shows that I am familiar with, and they all look like
subtitles.

